# NDISulator port for package install



## dinkster (Dec 3, 2013)

_Does a_nybody know of a port for NDISulator so I can download and configure Windows wireless drivers like you would NDISwrapper?  There are no related ports on my installation. If you do, how would I tell pkg_add to install it from that particular port? Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2013)

There's no port for it because it's part of the base OS, see ndis(4).


----------

